# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  رفتن پیش مشاور یا خرید کتاب مشاوره؟

## mamad1

سلام دوستان من سال بعد پیش میرم و طبیعتا به یه مشاور نیاز دارم، مدرسمون مشاور داره ولی متوسطه
به نظرتون کدوم یک از کتابای مشاوره میتونه به بیشترین داشتن بازده بهم کمک کنه؟ اگه نه برم مشاور بیرون یا کتاب؟

----------


## hero93

سلام کاربرد مشاور با کتاب متفاوته کتاب یه سری اطلاعات به شما میده 
مشاور و برنامه ریز وقت و زمان شما رو تنظیم میکنه شما رو تعیین سطح میکنه منابع شما رو کارشناسی میکنه و...

----------


## vahidz771

کتاب برای عموم نوشته میشه مشاور با توجه به سطح شما برنامه و مدیریت ها رو میگه بهت .

----------


## mamad1

خیلیا رفتن بیرون و با این مشاورا نتیجه نگرفتن، از گمراهی خودم با مشاور می ترسم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## reza2018

منم شرایط شما رو دارم ودنبال مشاور خوب هستم.البته تلفنی
بیشتر موسسه ها مشاوراشون دانشجویان پزشکین 
به نظر من با راهنمایی دوستان یه مشاور انتخاب کنید و یک ماه استفاده کنید اگه راضی بودین ادامه بدین
دوستان اگه کسی مشاور تلفنی خوب میشناسه معرفی کنه.

----------


## ali.rhm97

کانال های رایگان علیرضا افشار شمارو از هر مشاوری بی نیاز میکنه

----------


## mamad1

> کانال های رایگان علیرضا افشار شمارو از هر مشاوری بی نیاز میکنه


 اگر ادرس کانالو بدید ممنون میشم

----------


## مسیح

> سلام دوستان من سال بعد پیش میرم و طبیعتا به یه مشاور نیاز دارم، مدرسمون مشاور داره ولی متوسطه
> به نظرتون کدوم یک از کتابای مشاوره میتونه به بیشترین داشتن بازده بهم کمک کنه؟ اگه نه برم مشاور بیرون یا کتاب؟


به نظر من داشتن مشاور خوبه اما بشرطی که واقعا مشاور باشه (یعنی هم از لحاظ علمی کارش رو بلد باشه هم از لحاظ هزینه منصف باشه و نخواد به هر قیمتی کسب درآمد کنه)
تا وقت دارید با پرس و جو میتونید پیدا کنید ...
تنها کاری که نیاز هست واستون انجام بده اینه که هر 2هفته یا 3هفته یبار برنامه بریزه و حواسش باشه که به درس ها برسید ...
پیدا کردن کتاب مشاوره خودش یه پروسه ی زمان بر هست بعد هم خوندنش و در نهایت هم اون چیزی که فکر میکنید نیست ...
اگه بخواید خودتون برنامه بریزید تا بیاید تجربه کسب کنید که برنامه ریزی رو یاد بگیرید یه زمانی رو از دست میدین از طرفی هم با نزدیک شدن به کنکور (حدودا از ماه های اسفند و فروردین) ذهن شما واسه برنامه ریزی خیلی مشغول میشه و باید همش به اون مسئله فکر کنید ... پس بهتره این موضوع رو به مشاور بسپارید و شما فقط به درس خوندنتون برسید اما همونطور که گفتم باید مشاور کاربلد با هزینه ی مناسب پیدا کنید تا مثل خیلی از بچه ها آخر کار ناراضی نباشید ...
اگرم مشاورتون رو انتخاب کردید اول کار قرارداد کلی نبندید یا اینکه هزینه ی یکسال رو بدید به اینصورت عمل کنید که هزینه ی هرجلسه رو همون موقع بدید یا دیگه حداکثر هزینه ی 1ماه (که میشه 2 یا 3بار برنامه ریزی) رو بدید که درصورتیکه ناراضی بودین واسه تغییر مشاور مشکل پیش نیاد ...

----------


## Arya3f

> سلام دوستان من سال بعد پیش میرم و طبیعتا به یه مشاور نیاز دارم، مدرسمون مشاور داره ولی متوسطه
> به نظرتون کدوم یک از کتابای مشاوره میتونه به بیشترین داشتن بازده بهم کمک کنه؟ اگه نه برم مشاور بیرون یا کتاب؟


سلام.
هيچ كدوم.

ميشه يه نفر براي من توضيح بده مشاور قراره چه كار خاصي بكنه كه خودمون نميتونيم؟

----------


## مسیح

> سلام.
> هيچ كدوم.
> 
> ميشه يه نفر براي من توضيح بده مشاور قراره چه كار خاصي بكنه كه خودمون نميتونيم؟


بله میشه یدونه پست بالاتر رو بخونید من تقریبا توضیح دادم باز اگه ابهامی هست بگید ...

----------


## Arya3f

> سلام دوستان من سال بعد پیش میرم و طبیعتا به یه مشاور نیاز دارم، مدرسمون مشاور داره ولی متوسطه
> به نظرتون کدوم یک از کتابای مشاوره میتونه به بیشترین داشتن بازده بهم کمک کنه؟ اگه نه برم مشاور بیرون یا کتاب؟





> بله میشه یدونه پست بالاتر رو بخونید من تقریبا توضیح دادم باز اگه ابهامی هست بگید ...


اگه درست خونده باشم گفتيد براي دو سه هفته آينده تون برنامه ميريزه و بايد حواسش باشه به تمام درس ها برسيد.
من منظورم اينه برنامه ريختن براي دو سه هفته ديگه و توجه به تموم كردن درس ها و مرور ، همون كاريه كه ازمونهاي قلمچي و گزينه دو .... دارن ميكنن . تنها كاري كه بايد كرد اينه كه پارت هاي هر روزت رو مشخص كني ، بودجه بندي آزمون رو خرد كني و جايگذاري.

البته قبول دارم براي دوران جمعبندي و بعد عيد مشاوره گرفتن كار مفيديه ولي در حد يه جلسه ١/٥ هه كه طرف توضيح بده بايد چكار كني و ....

----------


## مسیح

> اگه درست خونده باشم گفتيد براي دو سه هفته آينده تون برنامه ميريزه و بايد حواسش باشه به تمام درس ها برسيد.
> من منظورم اينه برنامه ريختن براي دو سه هفته ديگه و توجه به تموم كردن درس ها و مرور ، همون كاريه كه ازمونهاي قلمچي و گزينه دو .... دارن ميكنن . تنها كاري كه بايد كرد اينه كه پارت هاي هر روزت رو مشخص كني ، بودجه بندي آزمون رو خرد كني و جايگذاري.
> 
> البته قبول دارم براي دوران جمعبندي و بعد عيد مشاوره گرفتن كار مفيديه ولي در حد يه جلسه ١/٥ هه كه طرف توضيح بده بايد چكار كني و ....


بله با اون برنامه ها میشه پیش رفت اما باز بقول شما مشخص کردن همون پارت ها درد سرِ ...  همینطور که هممون میبینیم تعداد زیادی از برنامه های قلمچی و اینا عقب میفتن و بعد نمیدونن چکار کنن و هی برنامشونو عوض میکنن یا آرمانی برنامه میریزن... در کل به مشکل بر میخورن ...
درکل من نمیگم نمیشه بدون مشاور درس خوند اما به احتمال زیاد به مشکل میخورن بچه ها و پیامدهایی بدنبال داره ... چیزی که من میگم اینه که مشاور کارت رو راحتتر میکنه (البته بازم میگم مشاوری که خوب باشه) ...

----------


## shima1996

_مشاور اصلا خوب نیست من به عنوان کسی که تجربه داشتم میگم مشاور به هیچ وجه دلسوزت نیست!!!!فقط خودتی که باید دلت به حال خودت بسوزه.

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## hasti021

> _مشاور اصلا خوب نیست من به عنوان کسی که تجربه داشتم میگم مشاور به هیچ وجه دلسوزت نیست!!!!فقط خودتی که باید دلت به حال خودت بسوزه.Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_


مخالفم با نظرتونمنم قبلا اینجوری فکر میکردم و برای همین پارسال گفتم خودم میخونم و با مشاوری که دوستم بهم معرفی کرده بود کار نکردم.دوستم امسال با کمک همون مشاور رفت دندونپزشکی و من امسال پشت کنکورم ولی اشتباه پارسالمو تکرار نکردمبنظرم این خیلی مهمه که روش کاری مشاورهارو بدونیم و قبل از شروع مشاوره خواسته هامون و نقاط ضعفمونو بهش بگیم

----------


## aidaa

مشاوره با دانشجو هایی ک تو رشته ها و دانشگاهای خوب قبول شدن میتونه  مفید باشه ... 
نه از این مشاورا ک اسم دکتر مهندس رو خودشون میزارن بعد معلوم میشه ب زور دیپلم گرفتن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mandi96

> خیلیا رفتن بیرون و با این مشاورا نتیجه نگرفتن، از گمراهی خودم با مشاور می ترسم


🎯مشاوره عليرضا افشار
🎙كارگاه هاي آموزشي_انگيزشي موفقيت تحصيلي 

✈️ برگزاري همايش در شهر شما

مشاوره_برنامه ريزي كنكور تلفني و حضوري تهران

‏🌐http://www.alirezael.ir<br />
telegr...afsharofficial

هرسه تاش رو عضو بشین

----------


## Dr.med96

> مخالفم با نظرتونمنم قبلا اینجوری فکر میکردم و برای همین پارسال گفتم خودم میخونم و با مشاوری که دوستم بهم معرفی کرده بود کار نکردم.دوستم امسال با کمک همون مشاور رفت دندونپزشکی و من امسال پشت کنکورم ولی اشتباه پارسالمو تکرار نکردمبنظرم این خیلی مهمه که روش کاری مشاورهارو بدونیم و قبل از شروع مشاوره خواسته هامون و نقاط ضعفمونو بهش بگیم


مشاور چه کاری انجام میده که خودتون پارسال به تنهایی نتونستید انجام بدید؟

----------


## -Sara-

اقا مشااور واقعا نمیتونه کمک کنه...مشاور من گند زد ب تموم زندگیم و از درس بیزارم کرد....ن اینکه ی مشاور بیخودی باشه هااا...طرف دانشجو بزشکیه و هر هفته حضوری ‍یشش میرم ..از ‍ارسال اینموقعه ها رفتم...ولی اون از ۲۰خرداد واسه من برنامه تابستونو شروع کرد و از همون اول روزی ۱۴ ساعت...یعنی وحشتناکه این...
فقط خودتی مک میتونی واسه خودت برنامه بریزی ن کس دیگه ای چون خودت بهتر از ی مشاور خودتو میشناسی و منم فوق العاده ‍شیمونم ولی مجبورم امسالو باهاش کنا ربیام ببینم اخرش چی میشه..ی جورایی میترسم ب بقیه بگم نمیتونم رو برنامش درس بخونم.... :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dr.med96

> اقا مشااور واقعا نمیتونه کمک کنه...مشاور من گند زد ب تموم زندگیم و از درس بیزارم کرد....ن اینکه ی مشاور بیخودی باشه هااا...طرف دانشجو بزشکیه و هر هفته حضوری ‍یشش میرم ..از ‍ارسال اینموقعه ها رفتم...ولی اون از ۲۰خرداد واسه من برنامه تابستونو شروع کرد و از همون اول روزی ۱۴ ساعت...یعنی وحشتناکه این...
> فقط خودتی مک میتونی واسه خودت برنامه بریزی ن کس دیگه ای چون خودت بهتر از ی مشاور خودتو میشناسی و منم فوق العاده ‍شیمونم ولی مجبورم امسالو باهاش کنا ربیام ببینم اخرش چی میشه..ی جورایی میترسم ب بقیه بگم نمیتونم رو برنامش درس بخونم....


میتونم بپرسم تراز قلم چیتون چنده؟

----------


## -Sara-

[QUOTE=Dr.med96;1087026]میتونم بپرسم تراز قلم چیتون چنده؟[/QUOTE
قلم ازمون نمیدم..اینم یکی از اشتباهاش...گفت بیخیال قلمچی بشوو...

----------


## -Sara-

> میتونم بپرسم تراز قلم چیتون چنده؟


 من گفتم روزی ۱۴ساعت برنامه نوشت ولی من نتونستم روزی ۱۴ساعت بخونم نتیجش این شد ک همش از برنامه عقب بودم همش سرزنش میشدم..همش بقیه دعوا میکردن ...و مشاورم هیچ جوره انگیزه نمیده بیشتر نا امیدم میکنه....

----------


## vahidz771

> من گفتم روزی ۱۴ساعت برنامه نوشت ولی من نتونستم روزی ۱۴ساعت بخونم نتیجش این شد ک همش از برنامه عقب بودم همش سرزنش میشدم..همش بقیه دعوا میکردن ...و مشاورم هیچ جوره انگیزه نمیده بیشتر نا امیدم میکنه....


بعضی مشاورا آدمو نابود میکنن!
نبودشون به نفع هست تا بودنشون !
همین مشاورا باعث میشن چندتایی هم که کارشون درسته دیدگاه بدی نسبت بهشون ایجاد بشه ( البته کار درست تعدادشون خیلی خیلی محدوده )

----------


## Ali.psy

*بنظر من اینه که خود انجمن بهترین راهنمای داوطلباست عالیه تجربه مشاوره واقعی دوستان خودش کلیه...
متاسفانه الان مد شده دانشجویان پزشکی دندونم اومدن سمت مشاوره و تدریس و تالیف که روشهای خودشونو به داوطلب میگن که درست نیست البته خوباشونم هست قصد من توهین به عزیزان دانشجویان نیست  اما مد شده خیلی...که همیشه هم کسی که حتی پزشکی  خونده درست نیست که راه داوطلب و روش خودش مهمه
+ببینید مشاور اصلا نباید دلسوزی کنه و محبت کنه اصلا اینطور نیست که مشاور تو رفتارش دلسو باشه فقط تو کار خودش بهترین باشه وظیفشو به درستی انجام بده که که مشاور کاربلد....که چون بعضیا درست کار نکردن بقیه مشاورا هم بدن در دید داوطلبان...که حقم دارن*

----------


## BEGIN

كتاب برنامه ريزي با دوربين مدار بسته انتشارات بارسا نويسنده آقاي علي مير صادقي
https://www.paytakhteketab.com/produ...ار-بسته/

----------


## mamad1

آپ

----------


## hero93

در کل مشاور و برنامه ریز می تونه راه به شما نشون بده پیمودنش هم با خودتونه اگه یه مشاور خوب انتخاب کنید دیگه از این راه درست انتخاب کردید خیالتون راحته اون وقت دیگه هم چی بستگی به تلاشتون داره و مثل خیلی از کنکوریها درگیر حاشیه نمی شید یا این که چند بار بخواید کنکور بدید تا بلاخره قبول شید

----------


## Ali77

به نظر من مشاوره نرفتن خيلى بهتره
آدم بيشتر درگير حاشيه ميشه(يه چيزاى چرتى مث برگه تست و گزارش كارو....)
در ضمن بيشتر مشاورا ميخان شمارو سمت يه سرى از معلما كه با خودشون دوستن  بفرستن،همچنين ميخان حرف حرف خودشون باشه،حتما بايد كتابيو بخونى كه اونا ميگن،براى مثال من تستاى مشتق مهروماهو كلشو زدم با ١٠ غلط،به من ميگفت ضعيفى بايد معلم بگيرى،خود من امسال دو ماه اين تجربرو داشتم و همه اينا براى خودم اتفاق افتاده،توصيه من به شما اينه سمتش نريد،مشاورمم خيلى معروف بود،البته فقط ظاهرا.
(البته مشاوراى خوب و كار بلدم داريم كه خب تعدادشون خيلى كمه و كنكور زمان ازمون و خطا نيستش)
موفق باشيد

----------


## hasti021

> مشاور چه کاری انجام میده که خودتون پارسال به تنهایی نتونستید انجام بدید؟


یکی ازمشکلاتی ک مانع موفقیتم شدخستگی شدیدی بودکه بعدعیدسراغم اومد
هم کلی سوال تو ذهنم ایجاد شده بود که قبول میشم یا نه
دوران عید که همه میدونن دوران سکوی پرتابه یه کنکوریه من همش خواب بودم و اگه از برنامه ای که خودم مینوشتم عقب میموندم میگفتم صبح زود بیدار میشم و میخونم و اون فردا هییییچوقت نیومد
نزدیک کنکور دیدم کلییییی از برنامم عقب موندم
درحالیکه دوستام که مشاوراشون خوب بودن واقعا انگیزه داشتن و میخوندن.مخصوصا اونایی ک هرشب با مشاورشون حرف میزدن.من ب شخصه اعتقاد پیدا کردم باید دوران کنکور با کسی که شرایطتو کاملا میدونه و درک میکنه در ارتباط باشی

----------


## kimia_r

سلام بچه ها میشه کسی کمکم کنه من ی مشاورمیخوام  ک برنامه بده ی با ر فقط ظبق قلمچی دواردهم تجربی وهرشب حتماپیگیری کنه.هزینشم کم باشه خواهشا.لطفا کمک کنید :Yahoo (19):

----------

